# Autoflower Section



## ZenOne (Dec 19, 2010)

i think its about time we get a place were people can easliy talk to other autoflower growers,
considering its not a photoperiod plant it should be in its own category. anyone with me ??


----------



## dohboi75 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah I wish there was an autoflower sub forum at least.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 31, 2010)

Man in all my experience autoflowers are great if you want to spend 3 months on meh genetics... Better off just growing photo genes 12/12 from seed IMO..


Ive grown Lowryder 2, purple jems, white russian, haze auto, roadrunner, auto blue berry, northern lights, pakistan ryder... Only one that was somewhat decent was the lowryder 2...


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 1, 2011)

To each there own my friend. 
i enjoy growing autos,


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 1, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> To each there own my friend.
> i enjoy growing autos,


True that... It would be nice to get an auto section in here because maybe im just fucking up and doing something wrong... But then again all my regular photo genetics are always really dank! 

Whats your favorite Auto strain? And generally how much are you yielding per plant?


----------



## brandon. (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes... pretty please can we have an auto section!


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 2, 2011)

brandon. said:


> Yes... pretty please can we have an auto section!


Here Here! 
gotta get enough people in on this, if a large group of people 
all what this same thing, how can they ignore?


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> True that... It would be nice to get an auto section in here because maybe im just fucking up and doing something wrong... But then again all my regular photo genetics are always really dank!
> 
> Whats your favorite Auto strain? And generally how much are you yielding per plant?



Yeh i grow regular photo period plants too
(SensiSeeds Big Bud , nirvana Swiss cheese And DNA Genetics Rock lock i got as a freebie) 

The autos im growing currently are lowlife's blueberry, the joint doc's diesel ryder and a cross im runnnin a cupple seeds with (BigBudXAutoBlueberry) see if i can get a nice auto off that,

ive also grown out some feminized autos i got for free:
Nirvana auto bubbleicious- Would definitely grow again.
Nirvana Auto northern lights- wasn't completely impressed
The indoor autos im getting around a half to a oz per plant. (only using a 250w MH dont have enough cash to buy a new light right now, Next thing im buying though ) 

Outside yeild no idea, aha

favorite strain out of all autos is my blueberry
its a DJ short blueberry X lowrider #2 cross


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 2, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> Yeh i grow regular photo period plants too
> (SensiSeeds Big Bud , nirvana Swiss cheese And DNA Genetics Rock lock i got as a freebie)
> 
> The autos im growing currently are lowlife's blueberry, the joint doc's diesel ryder and a cross im runnnin a cupple seeds with (BigBudXAutoBlueberry) see if i can get a nice auto off that,
> ...


Yeah i wasnt very impressed with the auto northern lights either, i only yielded 6.5 gram's off of it under the 400w hps... It smelled and looked really good while it grew but all in all the smoke was just meh..

Really airy for a 400w hps







See i ordered a fem auto blueberry and it turned out to be a straight up male, i collected the pollen from it to do some breeding but gave up on auto's before i ever did.. I set up my box so i could do photo genetics under my 400w and auto flowers under the 250 watt.. I think though now i just might run a SOG in my upper cab though.. 

The only autoflower ive considered re-trying is the Lowryder 2 cause that was pretty good, had a very unique and fantastic smell.. Ive heard diesel ryder is really dank but its always been sold out so i didnt get the opportunity to try it..


----------



## brandon. (Jan 3, 2011)

If you want to try a (reported, read: I haven't grown it yet) dank auto. Check out cheesehead auto's New York Lemon Diesel. You can 6 seeds for $25 on seedbay. I've seen grows and it looks GOOOD. Supposed to be really potent especially the NYCD pheno


----------



## Dankist (Jan 3, 2011)

My friend is gonna start a garden and would like the names of some quality outdoor autos. He has dutchpassions autoblueberry, flashes' cobra, and big buddha's automatic lined up. Any advice or suggestions? ...also they should def start an auto forum


----------



## 420 Dream Team (Jan 3, 2011)

would def be interested in a Auto board on here...I am in process with my first autos


----------



## meave (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 for auto forum.
It's why i came here and this is my first post !


----------



## chronichitz420 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im all in favor of an auto section!!


----------



## en3tyskate (Jan 4, 2011)

im looking for the best auto flower too! this is a great idea. I need to find a seedbank to ship to me stealth here in the ol U.S. Im looking for a plant that flowers around 2-3ft tall and in around 2 months. Any suggestions? trying to get the biggest yield i can off of 6 plants


----------



## Donnybrook (Jan 4, 2011)

*An Auto section sounds good to me ,,,*


----------

